# The Tomorrow People



## Dave (May 17, 2013)

SFX have trailer and clip from the new remake of _The Tomorrow People_ to premier in the fall.

http://www.sfx.co.uk/2013/05/17/the-tomorrow-people-trailer-and-clips/

The original series (not the 1990's remake) was probably my favourite programme at one point. 
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/6261-blast-from-the-past-the-tomorrow-people-1970s.html

This looks more _X-Men_ than _Tomorrow People_ but I will hang on to see the final product.


----------



## Connavar (May 18, 2013)

Dave said:


> SFX have trailer and clip from the new remake of _The Tomorrow People_ to premier in the fall.
> 
> http://www.sfx.co.uk/2013/05/17/the-tomorrow-people-trailer-and-clips/
> 
> ...



The trailer, the powers that was used was interesting apealing to me who like some good SF/Superhero like shows.   How is this different from original Tomorrow People? 

I have never heard of the orginal series or the 1990 remake you mentioned.


----------



## Dave (May 18, 2013)

Connavar said:


> How is this different from original Tomorrow People?


Difficult to say from only that clip and trailer, but the protagonists were generally younger (they 'broke out' at puberty) and the bad guys were either very nice army officers or else megalomaniac aliens. These appeared to be corporate villains. But if you follow the link you will see it was all low budget, poorly acted and plot holed. It would be good to see it re-imaged for the new generation.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 18, 2013)

I've never seen the original but previews look interesting. Will google the old series to see what it was about, bet we don't get it here though.


----------



## Kevin11 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was a big fan of the original. Like the old Dr. Who, the special effects were nothing to write home about, but they had some great story arcs. (I've even rented it one or twice on Netflix.)

The '90s remake was a big letdown; this update looks promising, but I notice that they don't appear to have the ability to jaunt (ie, teleport). In the original series, every TP could do it. It also doesn't look like they'll have people "breaking out" - the term used in the original for the excrusiating process almost all Tomorrow People go through when their powers emerge.

Anyway, it looks good enough from the previews to tune in for.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing that is always an issue with rebooting franchises is that you get that nostalgic feeling of liking the past version, and trying to compare them, and not liking changes they make.

I got that feeling when they rebooted Battlestar Galactica, while watching the pilot. My first reaction was, 'say what, Starbuck's a chick?' And I kinda didn't take a liking to the pilot episode.

But then I gave the Battlestar Galactica reboot a chance, and it turned out to be awesome.



Hopefully we get another of the same in this show.




Kevin11 said:


> this update looks promising, but I notice that they don't appear to have the ability to jaunt (ie, teleport). In the original series, every TP could do it. It also doesn't look like they'll have people "breaking out" - the term used in the original for the excrusiating process almost all Tomorrow People go through when their powers emerge.


 
I saw a preview of the show where two of them teleported.


EDIT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsjejXi5mGg


----------



## Juliana (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been following this show... Its not particularly deep or anything, but good fun and I'm enjoying it. The teleportation powers are the best bit; very nicely done. And I'm curious enough to see how Stephen's powers develop to keep watching.


----------



## Dave (Nov 8, 2013)

Warren_Paul said:


> But then I gave the Battlestar Galactica reboot a chance, and it turned out to be awesome.


I would hope the same was true of this.

The Tomorrow People are much older in this, but that also makes the actors older, and therefore a lot better as actors, so a plus there. The fight scenes need some better choreography though. Jaunting on a moving train I did wonder about. (BTW Alfred Bester invented Jaunting but most commentators seem to be ignorant of that.)

I thought it a good re-imagining - still having TIM (with British accent) and the disused subway station. Interesting that Jedikah said that his name was Dr. Roger Price. Lots of nods and winks to the original.


----------



## Dave (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been thinking about Ultra - secret government organisation with swish offices and top security. I'm wondering how Ultra is funded. I can't see someone saying "we need this new agency to combat people with telekinesis who are robbing banks." People don't believe in Global Warming, how are they going to believe that? In the original series there was just a small army intelligence group. This is a big organisation very like the one in the film _Jumper_ (to which there are several more similarities such as the father subplot.) Still nothing that isn't also true in other scifi show (such as _Agents of Shield_ .)


----------



## Juliana (Nov 9, 2013)

Dave said:


> I've been thinking about Ultra - secret government organisation with swish offices and top security. I'm wondering how Ultra is funded. I can't see someone saying "we need this new agency to combat people with telekinesis who are robbing banks." People don't believe in Global Warming, how are they going to believe that? In the original series there was just a small army intelligence group. This is a big organisation very like the one in the film _Jumper_ (to which there are several more similarities such as the father subplot.) Still nothing that isn't also true in other scifi show (such as _Agents of Shield_ .)



Yes, but Ultra is also experimenting on them, so perhaps a 'perfect weapon' development angle?


----------



## Dave (Nov 9, 2013)

So, do you think Ultra is backed by an arms developer or some kind of Halliburton type Corporation? That certainly fits with the suits and security guys.


----------



## Juliana (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised, Dave. Just 'war between our species' would be a bit shallow. Lets see!


----------



## Connavar (Nov 9, 2013)

Dave said:


> So, do you think Ultra is backed by an arms developer or some kind of Halliburton type Corporation? That certainly fits with the suits and security guys.



It looks more secret governmant groups, people with political power that back Ultra and Jedikah did say Ultra is just one part of many of their arms in the last ep.  People who has power, money to lose when new species can endanger their position.

Im liking the show now, its getting more complex and more fun for a teen lead superhero,sf like show like this.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm quite enjoying it from what I have seen so far. Obviously there is time to go and it can build on what it has started with.

I have very vague but good memories of the original, so am pleased that I am not disappointed with this new version. I was going to disagree with Dave's comments about the new team being older, but realised the first reboot in the 90's were all very young.

The original I remember at least one of the group being a bit older, but then I was so young everyone appeared old


----------



## Dave (Nov 9, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> I was going to disagree with Dave's comments about the new team being older...


In the first series they were late teens but the trouble with teen actors is that they leave for better jobs, so they had to explain it by saying that Carol and Kenny went on to some Galactic Council. New Tomorrow People broke out at puberty, so the new additions were all early teens and very young. There was John who was around along time though, he is the one you mean. (The original actor actually appears in episodes of this that I haven't got up to yet.)

In this show they are all late teens (Stephen is in High School so older than the original.) It is five years since Cara broke out. John is also her age (and _15 years since recruited to Ultra_) and Killian is several years older than John again.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Dave, clarified a lot. I do remember John being a bit older but that is about it.


----------



## Dave (Nov 10, 2013)

(And the original John always seemed a little odd to me.)

One difference I don't like in this is that that they can have gene therapy to remove their inability to kill. Maybe that would have been okay if it is was just in one experiment, and not wishing to spoil but it was disclosed that a major character has it.

Not being able to kill someone was always a little cheesy but it did make for interesting story-lines in which the writers had to try a little harder for the characters to escape. I never knew how it would work in practise though - you fire a gun that you have filled with blanks at someone, but unbeknown to you, someone else switched the blanks for real bullets. What happens then?

However, the main reason I dislike it is that it also made them vulnerable. If they have these powers AND can also kill, then Jedikiah and Ultra are right to fear them. They are too powerful. Which I expect is why the back-stories are focussing on their earlier vulnerabilities so much.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 14, 2013)

Just saw ep 6 and another good ep.  Im finally finding Stephen to be compelling hero.  His need to stay human and not just think about surviving as different species in some underground station is why he is the hero of the story and John isnt.

I wonder what will happen in the leadership positions of the group.  There are many who has been brought in or saved by Stephen and his different outlook, not following the protocol.  I hope the writers play at where those TP have their loyalties if there is a problem with John and Stephen.


----------



## Juliana (Nov 16, 2013)

Connavar said:


> Just saw ep 6 and another good ep.  Im finally finding Stephen to be compelling hero.  His need to stay human and not just think about surviving as different species in some underground station is why he is the hero of the story and John isnt.
> 
> I wonder what will happen in the leadership positions of the group.  There are many who has been brought in or saved by Stephen and his different outlook, not following the protocol.  I hope the writers play at where those TP have their loyalties if there is a problem with John and Stephen.



I'm definitely enjoying the whole 'merely survive vs live' tension. Very interesting. Also nice to finally get Russel's back story, as he's one of my favourites.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 16, 2013)

Juliana said:


> I'm definitely enjoying the whole 'merely survive vs live' tension. Very interesting. Also nice to finally get Russel's back story, as he's one of my favourites.



Yeah its a good conflict, story in wanting more than just mere survival.  If i was one of TP and only lived like they did before Stephen i would run to Ultra and say put a bullet in my brain now.

Russell back story was done well, good to see he has more than just jokes in him.

What did you think of what happened between Cara and Stephen?  Next ep will be really awkward when John comes back


----------



## Juliana (Nov 16, 2013)

Connavar said:


> What did you think of what happened between Cara and Stephen?  Next ep will be really awkward when John comes back



I think it was too soon, they could have strung that out longer, let things really build up first!


----------



## Dave (Nov 17, 2013)

I have to agree - not only does Cara have to tell John, but Stephen would need to tell Astrid. Why did he bother to tell her everything about himself and put her in more danger?

I'm glad we learnt about Russell because up until now he was a cardboard cut-out.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 17, 2013)

Dave said:


> I have to agree - not only does Cara have to tell John, but Stephen would need to tell Astrid. Why did he bother to tell her everything about himself and put her in more danger?
> 
> I'm glad we learnt about Russell because up until now he was a cardboard cut-out.



I wonder how Cara will react, will she play it down saying she was only sexually attracted to Stephen as an excuse to John? Will she say its something more such as liking what Stephen stands for.  

Why would Stephen have to tell Astrid like its a secret?  Astrid is only his friend,who he went to school dance with because they didnt have other dates. Sure Astrid has a thing for Stephen but she is clearly only his best friend to him.

Im glad Cara and Stephen thing happened this fast because it was too clear it was happening 3-4 eps ago. Just better to get past it faster and deal with typical CW love triangle now rather than later in important season arc eps....


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2013)

The she loves me, she loves me not thing doesn't interest me, but I get that it is a teenage show. I thought Stephen already knew Astrid loved him, but clearly he is very slow on the take up.

This was a pretty meh episode with "what is it like to lose your powers?" One thing really bugged me though throughout the episode. The suppression cuff bracelets worked in the original series when they were all forced to wear them by aliens. It doesn't really work when only one person wears one because someone else can just teleport it off!!! Or am I missing something fundamental? "Impervious to powers" we were told. Ultra really has some very good tech!

The other throwaway line was his father telling him to "Thermatos"! It sounds like the name of a drug to me. How about Ephemerol in _Scanners_? Or maybe it is the name of a planet of benevolent aliens? Or the name of their leader?


----------



## Connavar (Nov 23, 2013)

Dave said:


> The she loves me, she loves me not thing doesn't interest me, but I get that it is a teenage show. I thought Stephen already knew Astrid loved him, but clearly he is very slow on the take up.
> 
> This was a pretty meh episode with "what is it like to lose your powers?" One thing really bugged me though throughout the episode. The suppression cuff bracelets worked in the original series when they were all forced to wear them by aliens.* It doesn't really work when only one person wears one because someone else can just teleport it off!!!* Or am I missing something fundamental? "Impervious to powers" we were told. Ultra really has some very good tech!
> 
> The other throwaway line was his father telling him to "Thermatos"! It sounds like the name of a drug to me. How about Ephemerol in _Scanners_? Or maybe it is the name of a planet of benevolent aliens? Or the name of their leader?



It feels like they should have explained better why the cuff couldnt be removed and the logistic behind it.   I assumed it was like that room where TP cant use their powers.  The cuff couldnt just be broken or teleported because it was made by same metals,things that made their powers not work in those rooms at Ultra.

Still its uneven because in the pilot Stephen used his powers in that room where regular TP couldnt use their powers.


----------



## Dave (Jan 8, 2014)

Connavar said:


> The cuff couldnt just be broken or teleported because it was made by same metals,things that made their powers not work in those rooms at Ultra.


Yes, obviously made of _Unobtainium_! I've grown a little tired of this series. It seems to have lost its way. 



Spoiler



They find Thermatos only to write him out without learning much. Tomorow People would be much too powerful if they could also kill, hence that restriction in the original series, but this series has shown up all the inconsistency in having that plot device.



Anyway, it starts on E4 in the UK this week if you haven't seen it and aren't put off by our comments yet.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jan 11, 2014)

From my SFF blog: Science Fiction & Fantasy

I also saw the pilot episode of another US TV serial, The Tomorrow People. Yet another familiar plot, this time of adolescents acquiring super-powers and being hunted by a shadowy organisation; shades of Jumper (the film, not the vastly superior book), and the X-Men films. This is actually quite watchable but is clearly aimed at the teen market so I'm not sure how long I'll persevere with it.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 11, 2014)

I was totally underwhelmed. (And isn't our suspension of disbelief meant to be directed to the three Ts, not that some of the characters look more like teachers than the students they are meant to be?)


----------



## SevenStars (Jan 11, 2014)

It's 9.24 and I've just switched channels from the pilot of The Tomorrow People on E4, it started at 9.   

Enough said.


----------



## Gramm838 (Jan 13, 2014)

Am I getting confused here, but wasn't The Tomorrow People originally a Australian-made kids TV show back in the early 70's or so?


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 14, 2014)

The original was British (Thames Television), not Australian.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2014)

Yep, I even put a link in my first post in this thread: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/6261-blast-from-the-past-the-tomorrow-people-1970s.html

Trivia: Did you know that the voice of 'Tim' is that of Dan Stevens (Matthew Crawley) from _Downton Abbey_?


----------



## Idoru (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen the first two eps now and thus far I'm not so impressed. It's very derivative and the dialogue is incredibly clunky and delivered by actors that seem to be chosen more for their looks than any ability. But I'll give it a go. I didn't like Firefly until I was four eps in and then I realised it was truly brilliant. I can be a bit slow.


----------



## martin321 (Jan 21, 2014)

I missed the first episode, but caught the second one. I wasn't particularly impressed either. It was all fairly predictable, with a number of what seemed to be plot holes.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jan 21, 2014)

I must confess I didn't bother watching the second episode - I have too many other more worthwhile things to do.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2014)

I am still watching, but I wouldn't recommend it. As Anthony says, there are some much better shows on at the moment.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 22, 2014)

I watched a few episodes but got bored, it's repetitive and the main actor seems to develop a power out of nowhere to sort out a specific situation and lucky for him that mysterious power works well against the problem.


----------



## Juliana (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, this week's episode was definitely a season changer. Nice twist (no spoilers for those who haven't caught up) at the end, will be interesting to see where things go from here.


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2014)

Juliana said:


> Well, this week's episode was definitely a season changer. Nice twist (no spoilers for those who haven't caught up) at the end, will be interesting to see where things go from here.



That character did a very good job of keeping that a secret. It just doesn't make any sense for me - why all the previous conversations faking ignorance of what was going on? Who exactly did that benefit?

This revelation also make Stephen a synergist as well as the girl he was tracking.


----------



## psychotick (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

Epp three has just played here in NZ and I'm not planning on watching epp 4. This thing is bad. It starts with the MC supposedly in high school but fairly obviously being at least in his twenties. Maybe he was held back ten years or something because he was incredibly stupid - which would at least explain his decision to join Ultra as some sort of mole. Not only is that unbelievably stupid its even more so to imagine that anyone would believe he was genuine. Of course stupidity seems to run in his family since there was no way his uncle could ever have imagined he would willingly join them.

And then there's the whole uncle keeps shooting prisoners thing. I assume that's done because the uncle has to actually prove to the audience each week that he's really a bad dude - since there's no logical reason for him to do it.

Honestly this isn't a show for teenagers. It's a show for really dumb teenagers.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Mar 15, 2014)

Just gave "The Tomorrow People" a go. Episode 1 was intriguing enough. Episode 2 went downhill from there. Not sure I could be bothered to watched episode 3...


----------



## Idoru (Mar 17, 2014)

I would say it's not essential watching, but it is entertaining. Probably worth sticking with it for a few more eps to see what you think. My major problem with it is that I find John and Cara much more interesting that Stephen, who's ostensibly the main character.


----------



## Dave (May 2, 2014)

Why am I still watching this? There are plot-holes everywhere, but the Flash Gordon/Batman serial ending, totally re-written for the start of the next episode is really the limit. They cannot kill people - except with bombs or Telekinesis blasts apparently. And that really obvious "redshirt" about to be killed because we've never seen him come along before. And I give up on the "who loves who" romantic story lines, safer to say who doesn't. But am I seriously expected to believe that given all that security at Ultra you can bring in a bomb to work? Or that the US Government funds Ultra but has no idea what they do? Why does a genetics lab need futuristic weapons and to fund a small army? 

But it is worse - Stephen's mother must have known that his father was still alive, or else she really didn't try hard enough to find out. What happened to her new man who was almost step dad and was also apparently a Tomorrow Person? He just vanished. And in all this time no one noticed Mum doing a 'Bewitched' -type house clean up or making dinner when she was late. Also, Stephen's brother has telekinesis because he caught the thing dropped from the bridge when they went camping. So how does he get off being holier than thou about his parents and brother and acting all teenage hard done by. 

The writing is so very bad.


----------



## Juliana (May 2, 2014)

Dave, I think at this point I just want to see how it all ends...

I don't even watch it every week any more, I record it and binge watch when I want something light and fast-paced!


----------

